# Er to observation



## MANNLM (Apr 5, 2011)

Patient is seen in emergency room by ER physician.  Patient is admitted to Observation services under hospital physician.  Can an ER visit still be charged by the ER physician (different speciality)???


----------



## Mojo (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes, the EDP may bill for ED services.

Had the EDP treated the patient in the ED and also initiated Observation services on the same date of service, the emergency service E/M would not be reported separately.


----------



## MANNLM (Apr 7, 2011)

Can the er physician write the observation orders or does the physician that is assuming the observation care and doing the h&p have to write the observation orders?  We have been charging this with no trouble, now 1 insurer is denying.


----------



## Mojo (Apr 8, 2011)

The provider who orders observation services is the supervising physician and must meet the 3 components of hx, exam and MDM as well as reassessments (including writing the initial orders) to bill observation.


----------

